# McCormic Monteral Steak Seasoning



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

So the other day i put a crap load of this stuff on a londenbroil and slaped it on the grill. 

AMAZING! 

That stuff is soo good. 

Have any of you tried it? 


I reccomend it to everyone for thier home cabnits.....


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Steak and I have an agreement. I use only S&P (okay ocassionally Blackening season) and they always taste good!


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Will agree with you on the Montreal Steak it is good stuff. Durkee makes a good steak seasoning too..which I think is mo betta than Montreal but it getting hard to find. Seems like Sams is about the only place which still has it around these parts. Now if you want a grand prize winner..holler at my old pal Obie Obermark. He has some stuff called Steak Maker that will make you chunk rocks at Montreal seasoning.

http://www.obiecue.com/

bigwheel


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

I use it sometimes and I think it's really good. A London broil is a perfect cut for it, IMO.

Tony


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I think it's really good too. SYSCO has a version that's just as good IMO.


----------

